# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  FURO-i (Homo, Secure), Future Robot Co., Ltd., Seongnam, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Future Robot Co.

----------


## Airicist

FURo - i 

Published on Apr 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 28, 2014

Furo-i Home.

----------


## Airicist

FURo-i Home 

Published on Feb 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

FURo i Home / Secure (20150224) 

Published on Feb 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

FURo-i Home/Secure/Mobile 

Published on Mar 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

'FURo-i Home' Promotion video

Published on Sep 9, 2015

----------

